# CAF Story | Painting the Picture for Anti-Submarine Warfare



## dimsum (29 Mar 2019)

> Stereotypes are everywhere we look. Could an artist be a good Air Combat Systems Operator *Officer*? Can a woman handle the physical requirements of the forces? Watch as Captain Jennifer Bass breaks through the stereotype barriers. #MyCAFStory #BalanceForBetter #InnovateForChange



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLpS6D09RLI


----------

